# Winter Menus



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

As the board seems to be getting bogged down with discussions by wanna-bes and self-promoters, I'd like to drive the discussion back to food. This is a working copy on my Winter Dinner menu (December volume prohibited changing with the season). I'm forcing myself to focus on simplicity and ease of execution with cost control as the major theme, trying to stay creative, and doing my best to play the game to win.

beginnings

cheese plate
white figs, candied blanched almonds, dried apricots, balsamic cippolinni onions, spanish stuffed olives, caper berries, and a selection of three weekly rotating domestic and imported artisan cheeses - available with cured meat selection

buffalo carpaccio
shaved buffalo tenderloin, chopped sage, grated horseradish, orange reduction, balsamic cippolinni, carrot sorbet

crab rangoons and chicken fritters
lump crab, cream cheese, ginger and green onion rangoons with chicken cilantro corn fritters, orange chili sauce, sirachi and wasabi aioli

mussels
steamed mussels, white wine garlic butter sauce, tomatoes, parmesan cheese and grilled sourdough bread

soup & salad

daily soup

mixed greens salad
pickled ginger vinaigrette, baby greens, english cucumber slices, spiced candied almonds, red grape tomatoes

caesar salad
Shaved parmesan regganito, romaine heart, croutons, and traditional Caesar dressing

baby spinach salad
baby spinach, cranberry-mango vinaigrette, walnuts, shaved red onion, chevre

entrees

grilled portobello 
grilled portobello, roasted red pepper sauce, goat cheese, jacket smashed gold potatoes, sautéed broccoli rapini

tequila lime rock shrimp linguini
linguini, shallots, fresh herbs, tomatoes, green onions, cilantro, court bullion and sauza silver sauce

pan seared corvina
blue cornmeal dredged, lemon, shallot, caper, parsley, brown butter sauce, rapini and whipped sweet potatoes

grilled ahi
Jasmine sticky rice, wasabi apple salsa, wilted frisee, orange thai sweet chili sauce

braised beef short rib foyot
Maltaise, ginger glace de viande, jacket smashed gold potatoes, braised greens

grilled lamb sirloin
Poblano, boniato and Asadero empanadas, sautéed broccoli rapini, chimichurri, pipían Ortiz (lead day cook getting his due)

grilled pork chop crécy
Single bone - double chop, wasabi peas, crisp carrots and yams, balsamic onion jam, gold potatoes and carrot demi-glaze

chicken saltimbocca
Seared serrano ham and provolone roll, wild rice pilaf, asparagus, sage aioli

What are the rest of you *professional chefs* doing this season with your menus?


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds pretty good. What kind of restaurant or dining
room is this. Is there a theme or vision for the food. I 
would be careful not to be to repetitious. Balsamic. Thai 
chili paste. Rapini. I think if you have access to high quality 
protiens and seafood, less is more. The menu seems all over
the place and a little busy. I more of a minimalist/purist. I 
am by no means being critical, God knows I've certainly much
room to learn more myself. Just my two cents.

Stephen


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Caterer so last couple of meals:

hodo
fresh pineapple wrapped in pancetta and baked
grissini with chevre

Green salad with baby greens, sugar snaps, dried cranberries, orange supremes, toasted pecans, red onions, basalmic viniagrette

potatoes au gratin

root veg tart, fennel, red pepper, sweet potato, carrots, onions, garlic with herbs, sherry and puff pastry

haricot verte with walnut oil, lemon, dillweed and butter

Prime rib station with sourcream horseradish and porcini sauce

peppermint ice cream with candy canes

boche with raspberry vanilla bean filling.

Last luncheon 

Pissonolet, dandilion greens with haricot verte, poached eggs, bacon, shallot tarragon dressing

good tuscan bread euro butter

cheese plates with Carrs ww biscuits, pears, pecans and d'affanoise

vanilla bean cupcakes with raspberry icing


Showers coming up include:

Chevre topped with pesto, pinenuts, ringed with calamata olives served with crostini

morel duxelle in fillo cups

turkey sandwiches with apricot horseradish sauce

I've got lunches with fruit cups and requests for fruit kabobs at showers so I'm going to be at produce row getting cases of pineapples, grapes, oranges, maybe gag strawberries....

I've been playing with marshmellows so they will be on dessert menus....for the choc fountain, hot choc bar, and as an option for bag lunch dessert.
+ their fun and taste good.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Like I said, in progress, I need to add a couple items and iron out the redundancies. The restaurant is ranked one of the top 25 in Denver during my tenure, the dining room is on the top of the country's largest single unit book store in Cherry Creek (Tattered Cover). As to theme, I do food which I know will sell to the clientele and which utilizes flavor combinations that I find interesting, with some European, Latin, and Asian influences. The biggest thing for me is staying in season and making distinct plates. I did go overboard with the rapini, and chili sauce-I'm probably going to fix that today...I'm considering utilizing Kale and still looking at books and sheets to refine the work, I'll post a final when I'm ready to go to print (and after I've costed the beast).

I'll also post my new pastry cook's menu, she's a badass.


----------



## chezfritz (Jan 8, 2006)

HERE IS MY WINTER MENU FOR http://www.pilpoul.gr/ RESTAURANT IN ATHENS GREECE. 
Starters

Grilled Fresh Baby Squid with Oven Roasted Cherry Tomatoes on a Bed of Marked Salad 
Tossed in a Balsamic Dressing

000
Vegetarian
Feta with fresh Spinach and Pine Nuts 
Turnover with a Quince Jam and a Mixed Leave Salad

000

Steamed Tiger Prawns marinated in Lime and Chili on a Green Bean on Red Onion Salad tossed with a Sesame Dressing

000

Gewürztraminer poached Foie Gras served with Brioche Toast and warm Quince

000

Creamy Hen Lobster Chowder with Aromatic Vegetables and Lobster Caviar

000
Vegetarian
Carnaroli Risotto cooked in white wine and Cinnamon with roasted Yellow Pumpkin and toasted pumpkin seeds

Main Course 
Fish and Seafood

Butter Poached Fresh Lobster and Orzo Pasta in a Chive flavored creamy Lobster Broth with Autumn Vegetables

0000

Filet of Royal Sea Bream Roasted with Vegetables and Olives scented with Fresh Herbs served in tomato flavored Fish Juice and with Saffron Potato

0000

Scampi cooked in Fish Fond, Dry Sherry, Garlic and Chile 
tossed with Spinach Pasta and Roasted Fennel

0000

Main Course 
Meat, Poultry, Vegetarian

Carnaroli Risotto cooked in Dry White Wine, Cinnamon and Roasted Pumpkins served with Duck Confit and roasted Pumpkin Seeds

0000

Garlic Crusted small Chicken on Slow Roasted Artichoke and Rosemary flavored Sweet Potatoes Puree
Main Course 
Meat, Poultry, Vegetarian

Dry aged Roasted Prime Beef Steak cooked to you Choice with Golden Chanterelles Mushrooms, Root Vegetables, Anna Potatoes with Prunes and Bordelaise Sauce

0000

Irish dry aged Tender Prime Beef Filet, grilled to you Choice served with Phil Pols Cafe de Paris Butter a delicious mix of 6 fresh Herbs, Anchovies and Seasoning Marked Fresh Vegetables and Wild Rice

0000

Best of Greek Milk-feed Lamb Four Cuts 
Roasted Leg, Bread crumbed Breast and Shoulder Rillet, grilled Lamb Cutlets and braised Liver 
with Roasted Vegetables and Thyme infused Lamb Juice

0000

Vegetarian
Roast Vegetables Lasagne with Fresh Herbs , Olives and Capers Baked with and a Fresh Tomato Sauce

Hope to see any of you in my kichen for a tasting of what greece has to offer
ChezFritz


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow! torchon, lamb and lasagna....


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

beginnings

_cheese plate
white figs, hazelnuts, dried apricots, balsamic cippolinni, stuffed olives, caper berries, artichoke hearts and a selection of three weekly rotating domestic and imported artisan cheeses - available with cured meat selection_

_buffalo carpaccio
shaved buffalo tenderloin, horseradish, orange gelee, balsamic cippolinni, carrot sorbet_
_
coconut crab fritters
smoked pineapple sambal, meyer lemon aioli, frisee_

mussels
steamed mussels, white wine garlic butter sauce, tomatoes, parmesan cheese and grilled sourdough bread

soup & salad

daily soup

_mixed greens salad
pickled ginger vinaigrette, baby greens, english cucumber slices, *wasabi nori cashew brittle*, red grape tomatoes_

caesar salad
Shaved parmesan regganito, romaine heart, croutons, and traditional Caesar dressing

baby spinach salad
baby spinach, cranberry-mango vinaigrette, walnuts, shaved red onion, chevre

entrees

tequila lime rock shrimp linguini
linguini, shallots, fresh herbs, tomatoes, green onions, cilantro, court bullion and sauza silver sauce

_blackened corvina
andouille, crawfish, red beans and rice, rouille_

grilled ahi
Jasmine sticky rice, wasabi apple salsa, wilted frisee, orange thai sweet chili sauce

_braised beef short rib foyot
Maltaise, ginger glace de viande, jacket smashed gold potatoes, glazed baby carrots_

_grilled lamb sirloin
Poblano, boniato, and Asadero empanadas, sofrito black beans, chimichurri, pipían _

_grilled pork chop crécy - 3 ways
Single bone - double chop, wasabi peas, crisp carrots and yams, onion jam, glazed carrots, gold potatoes and roasted carrot demi-glaze_

chicken saltimbocca
Seared serrano ham and provolone roll, wild rice pilaf, asparagus, sage aioli

_I've highlighted changes with italics and I'm particularly fond of the brittle idea, and feel it and the sorbet are the two most forward steps in my development of my menu writing skills.

That's where the dinner menu is at, I'm certainly open to more feedback, particularly from the teachers on the site, as you can see the development and the gaps, I'm looking to improve in both those areas.

I focused the lamb dish better regionally, but I'm unsure if I'm breaking a code with a Mexican sub-sauce on a Cuban plate.

I'm looking to get rid of a prep position entirely with this menu, so it's been difficult to determine what to write that will put ingredients, rather than prepped items, in the hands of my line cooks. I'm closer, and I can visualize execution.

I think all that's left is to train my entire staff how to make every one of those dishes, thankfully I employ a number of highly competent cooks, who will once again prove they are cabaple of executing every menu I write.

Thanks for you time._


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Dan,
Is the dessert selection going to follow. I mean, the entrees ,salad, yadda yadda yadda are nice, but some of us are more interested in the important things 
I was wondering how your going to present the sorbet. I like the idea of going non acidic with it.
I enjoyed choosing my meal.
pan
Have you figured the chasews out yet?


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Once I know that I'm going to let it come down as low as needed after taking it up to hard crack. I'm going to pour the brittle onto toasted and salted cashews, then sprinkle nori-furikake over the top before the sugar sets, then scoring the sugar while it's still warm (probably the other order to ensure a natural look to the falling pattern of the bits of seaweed and sesame seed). I'm goint to serve a right triangle (a thin layer, 3-4 mm) upright against the salad, supported by the cucumbers, with some toffee crumbles next to it on the plate. I'm planning to make the vinaigrette particularly direct with it's flavor profile simply following it's name. I will probably wind up setting the cucumbers flush on the plate, with the only the edges supporting the toffee, in order to slow down the effects of water on the caramel, and work in favor of my own sanity.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Rootbeer-chocolate cake
bittersweet chocolate sauce, malted milk balls, malted milk ice cream

I'll get the rest from my new pastry cook tomorrow, I have to get back to costing.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dan,

Ambitious menu.

I think your creative juices may be flowing a little ahead of rhythm of concept. I find all to often, chefs try to show there wares by demonstrating there inept ability to circumvent the globe. This could be received as a positive or a negative. Your dishes are surely delicious, and even better that you have a staff you can count on to execute them. I say, stay focused on, less is more.Menu copy is an art unto it's self. I don't know if this will come through cleanly, but I put my thoughts in quotes between line items.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

I like the aioli against the asparagus, and the sage is in the sauce, rather than the roll. 

As to Foyot, I've been running one all fall and early winter with tenderloin and lobster, balsamic bacon green beans, and shashed red potatoes, and it's done very well. The staff is well versed in what Foyot means, as well as Saltimbocca, and will be so after training on crecy. I am making baby steps with the staff, and this menu may be better understood as a transition by looking at the fall menu on the tattered cover website.

As to an inept ability to cover the globe, I don't cook what I don't know will work together, and I was (and still am) concerned at the way my clientele will react to raw frisee, but prehaps it's time to take that step as well.

Thank you for the feedback, your opinions are appreciated and will be taken seriously.

DB


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I have been doing a fun little veggie side this season. 
Baby sweet dumpling squash filled with cippolini ragout and finished with a dab of reduced cream and a squiggle of reduced balsamic. The squash sits on a round of thin crispy eggplant. The whole thing is maybe 2". I browned the cippolinis then deglazed with a cheap sweet Madiera and simmered the cippolinis with water for a few hours to get them really tender. Then I let the liquid reduce to a syrup, whisked in a little cold butter and poured that into the squashes.I put a dab of reduced cream so make a good background for the balsamic squiggle. I put the eggplant underneath to keep it from moving or rolling around on the plate and it goes well with the filling. Beautiful eye appeal. Very tasty.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Cape chef is dead on. Reading a menu should be enjoyable. I think
he was more worried about your diners than your wait staff. Remember,
if your protiens and seafood are top quality they don't need much more
than salt and a light sauce or drizzle of e.v.o.o. I like the ideas, but, 
worry that tradition must play some part in certain dishes. I have gotten
a little off track trying to force a style or method of preparation onto a 
certain type of meat or seafood. I am at the point where my food is 
very basic, but, prepared perfectly. By the way, if your worried about
how people will react to raw frisse, then, don't use it. It's really hard
to digest anyway. Perhaps Pea shoots, or belgium endive, or one of the
many asian lettuces available. Take your menu, sit in the dining room, imagine
ordering for you and a friend. Distance yourself from your work. Solicit 
the opinion of some of the more exposed wait staff. They know, believe me.
Speak with the GM. Speak with your kitchen staff about it. I personally
had the chip knocked off my shoulder long ago. Try to distill your ideas into
a form that is elegant in its simplicity. Pure clean fresh flavors that are 
recognizable, appreciated, and remembered. I can remember things I tasted
20 years ago. Pure things, simple things, great things. When I remember
great meals, I remember everything. The people, the place, the flavors. 
Yada, Yada, Yada. I do ramble on sometimes. Leave me a message.
I have a brother in denver who dines out a fair amount. Would love to 
know the name of the restaurant, but, wouldn't ask that you leave it on
a post. 

Thanks 
Stephen


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You have a cook who can do this?


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's the dessert menu-

Ginger spice cake
Meyer lemon curd, cranberry coulis, and cranberry ginger gumdrops

Kahlua crème brulee
Cocoa nib-cinnamon sable and chocolate covered coffee beans

Brioche and butter pudding
Rum soaked raisins, braised pineapple, and vanilla bean crème anglaise

Blood orange variations
Blood orange cheesecake, gelee, segments, and caramel sauce

Passion fruit tart
Tropical fruit and bittersweet chocolate sauce

Chocolate rootbeer cake
Chocolate sauce, malted ice cream and malted milk balls

And, to answer kuan's query - I have a couple of cooks (including myself) who are proficient with sugar work.

And to answer even stephen's request, I have no hesitation in telling you where I work, it's the Fourth Story Restaurant (2955 E 1st Ave, check it out at http://www.tatteredcover.com/NASApp/...=localinterest), if that means my menu is known before it's printed, so be it!!

I've dropped the balsamic cippolini off the carpaccio, I'm going the eliminate the redundancy of the "shaved", I agree with the point on cilantro, that was more a designation for my line cooks, but it won't make it to print. As to the rouille, my intention is to use it as a drizzle over the fish (garnish sauce), and continue to do one plate that's dedicated to the lost city of New Orleans.

Thank you again for the feedback, I believe listening to others opinions forces me to evaluate my own ideas and I genuinely appreciate the time you've all taken to offer it. If I can't defend an opinion it's not worth attaching myself to (not that I believe I'm merely the sum of my opinions, but that's a discussion of personal philosophy, not cooking).

DB


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks for starting this thread and putting your menu "up for critque". Numerous old timers have played menu games and blackbox menus on this site....it's been a while and I've missed it, so thank you for reviving it. If you want to get a greater sence of who your playing with hit the archives...


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, costing and prep lists are finished, order guide got it's first use today.. Here' lunch first

beginnings

cheese plate 
white figs, raw almonds, dried apricots, balsamic cippolinni onions, spanish stuffed olives, caper berries, and a selection of three weekly rotating domestic and imported artisan cheeses - available with cured meat selection

buffalo carpaccio 
shaved buffalo tenderloin, micro arugula, grated horseradish, orange gelee, carrot sorbet, breadsticks

garlic butter mussels
available with linguine 
steamed mussels, white wine garlic butter sauce, tomatoes, parmesan cheese and grilled sourdough bread

soup & salad

daily soup

add on to any salad
grilled chicken breast
5 grilled tiger shrimp 
grilled 5 ounce tenderloin

mixed greens salad 
pickled ginger vinaigrette, english cucumbers, baby greens, nori-wasabi-cashew brittle, red grape tomatoes

caesar salad
parmesan reggianito, romaine heart, croutons, and traditional Caesar dressing, marinated white anchovies

baby spinach salad
baby spinach, mango-raspberry vinaigrette, walnuts, chèvre, red onion, mandarin oranges

Coconut crab fritter salad
Frisee, smoked pineapple sambal, meyer lemon aioli, red grape tomatoes, English cucumbers, sirachi

sandwiches

all sandwiches available with small salad

portobello mushroom sandwich 
balsamic marinated grilled portobello, roasted red pepper, goat cheese, basil aioli, mixed baby greens, tomato

steak sandwich 
grilled strip steak, ciabatta roll, balsamic onion jam, gorgonzola

bbq pork sandwich 
braised pulled pork, Carlos' homemade ancho chili BBQ sauce, asadero cheese

fourth story burger 
With lettuce, tomato, & red onion

curried chicken pita 
grilled chicken breast, feta, lime aioli, tomato, red onion

specialties

chicken saltimbocca 
Seared serrano ham and provolone roll, wild rice pilaf, asparagus, sage aioli

grilled ahi 
Jasmine sticky rice, wasabi apple salsa, frisee, orange thai sweet chili sauce

tequila lime rock shrimp linguine 
linguini, shallots, fresh herbs, tomatoes, green onions, court buillion and sauza silver sauce

empanadas 
boniato, plantain, spinach, asadero and raisin empanada with blood orange couscous, grilled asparagus, and orange chipotle reduction

squash noodles, marinated portobello and sun-dried tomato pesto 
zucchinni, yellow squash, raw vegan pesto, baby spinach

*And Dinner*

beginnings

cheese plate 
white figs, raw almonds, dried apricots, balsamic cippolinni onions, spanish stuffed olives, caper berries, and a selection of three weekly rotating domestic and imported artisan cheeses - available with cured meat selection

buffalo carpaccio 
shaved buffalo tenderloin, micro arugula, grated horseradish, orange gelee, carrot sorbet, breadsticks

coconut crab fritters 
lump crab, smoked pineapple sambal, meyer lemon aioli, frisee, sirachi

mussels
steamed mussels, white wine garlic butter sauce, tomatoes, parmesan cheese and grilled sourdough bread

shish tauk
curry marinated chicken skewers, grilled pita, lime aioli, feta

soup & salad

daily soup

mixed greens salad 
pickled ginger vinaigrette, english cucumbers, baby greens, nori-wasabi-cashew brittle, red grape tomatoes

caesar salad
Shaved parmesan reggianito, romaine heart, croutons, traditional Caesar dressing, marinated anchovies

baby spinach salad
baby spinach, cranberry-mango vinaigrette, walnuts, shaved red onion, chèvre, mandarin oranges

entrees

tequila lime rock shrimp linguine 
linguini, shallots, fresh herbs, tomatoes, green onions, court buillion and sauza silver sauce

blackened corvina
red beans and dirty rice, crawfish, andouille, rouille

grilled ahi 
Jasmine sticky rice, wasabi apple salsa, frisee, orange thai sweet chili sauce

braised beef short rib foyot
maltaise, ginger glace de viande, roasted parsnips and onions, rapini

grilled lamb sirloin
Poblano, boniato and Asadero empanadas, sofrito black beans, chimichurri, pipían Ortiz

grilled pork chop crécy variations
Single bone - double chop, wasabi peas, crisp carrots and yams, carrot demi-glace, glazed baby carrots

chicken saltimbocca
Seared serrano ham and provolone roll, wild rice pilaf, asparagus, sage aioli

squash noodles, marinated portobello and sun-dried tomato pesto
zucchini, yellow squash, raw vegan pesto, baby spinach, and marinated portobello

beef tenderloin
marinated portobello, balsamic onion jam, port syrup, grilled asparagus, smashed Yukon gold potatoes

fourth story mixed grill


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Um...table for 4 please!

Are your squash noodles, ribbons of squash?


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes, it's squash that I'm running through a Japanese rotary mandoline, then salting. The plate is completely vegan, completely raw.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

is there a demand for that? We have a small raw foods group in STL....vegetarian society has 40ish active members, the raw foods more toward 20ish. We have NO vegetarian restaurants per se....kinda weird with such a large town. There was a decent one that folded 6-7 years ago.


----------



## woodbine (Jan 24, 2006)

This winter seems to hold the old ways for me this season, steaks, heavy sauces; to be paired with heavy red wines.
No real trends, or blending of cultures for the winter months


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Demand is here for vegetarian plates, I just wanted to offer one that was more interesting to me and my staff as well. I'm garnishing with micro-arugula, and the plate cost is still only $2.98 which leaves me a fat margin at $12 for lunch and $15 for dinner.

DB


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Catering wise there are normally a few in a crowd of 100......it seems that if I plan with them in mind the menu works. What I learned a few years ago, the mycological society had 100+ members and it seemed that there were a huge number of vegetarians....after a survey we figured out that there were 4....(1 vegan)....they were just active and vocal, I would have told you at least 15.

But catering with a group here you have dieters that are happy with alot of vegetables, religious...alot of orthodox Jews, Muslim in STL.....

This week I've started working on an April menu for 125 Professional Women...10th year Gala.

Wild Mushroom Station
Morel Duxelle
Black Trumpet Duxelle
Porcini Duxelle
Served on crostini


Provencal French Table
Vegetables with aioli
Grand Marnier Chicken Pate
Tapenade and Eggplant Dip 
Assorted crackers/pita chips

Buffet: Cold Poached Salmon with capers, lemons and an herb sauce cucumber sauce
or French shallot potatoes, haricot verte with Cold Tuna with tarragon sauce

Chicken Marbella, red wine, tomatoes, prunes, olives
or Spring lamb stew

Baby greens with oranges, sugar snap peas, toasted pecans,pomagranite dressing 
Spring Vegetables, whatever is gorgeous on the market.
Rolls and european butter

Dessert Table: 
Dark chocolate cups with raspberry chambord mousse
Goatsbeard chevre with poached dried apricots
Lemon Curd with berries
Marshmellows....assortment of housemade marshmellows


*The aps lean heavily to vegetarian, buffet is ok....I thought about adding soubise...I don't add meat stocks to starches or vegetables. This morning I'm going to come up with an Asian menu as an option.


OR Asian

Station:

Dumplings, vegetable, chicken, pork with choice of sauces
Japanese soybeans


Passed:
Vegetarian Spring Rolls, fried and fresh


Buffet: Cold searred tuna with wasabi and pickled ginger 
Or Shrimp with lemongrass sauce

and

Chicken Teriyaki with vegetables
or Beef with spicy orange sauce

Lo Mein Noodles with vegetables

Napa Cabbage Salad with Vietnamese dressing


Dessert: Sticky rice pudding with Roasted Pineapple
Vietnamese Coffee custard
Coconut tarts




OR Greek/Turkish

Stationary aps:
hummos
baba ganoush
tarasolata
dolmas with cucumber sauce
Assortment of vegetables and crackers/pitas


Passed: Shrimp tarts with feta and capers
Baby gyro bites


Buffet: Greek Chicken with oregano in a white wine sauce with tomatoes, garlic and olives

Pomagranite lamb stew with spring garlic, baby onions

Spanakopita

Salad with feta, calamata olives, red peppers, red onions with a lemon/olive oil dressing

Orzo with rosemary

Pitas


Desserts: Baklava
Fig tarts with orange glaze
Rice Pudding with pistachios

Seems like the menus are total throw backs.....there is NO kitchen in the place so there is a preponderance of cold items. It all comes down to the menu in offsite catering.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Have you made the pate before? Are you poaching in a Grand Marnier court bullion or chicken stock?

DB


----------



## chefa1a (Dec 8, 2003)

been doing at least two braises (osso buccos and such) a night and a roast (prime rib)

*Chilled Calamari Seviche 
*Chicken Satay with Chai Peach Chutney
*Grilled Pineapple Topped with Honey-Teriyaki Marinated New York Strip
*Fresh Mozzarella and Syrah Marinated Beefsteak Tomatoes and Local Basil
*Roasted Peppers, Country Olives, and Feta atop a Crostini
*Soy Roasted Eel atop Wakame Seaweed Salad
*Duck Potstickers with a Thai Sweet Chili Glaze
*Smoked Salmon Napoleon Crepe with Maple-Mustard Drizzle
*Truffle Mousse Pate on Crostini with crispy Prosciutto and Tomato Jam
*Edamame Soy Beans Dusted with Sea salt

The above “TAPAS” are $5.00 each or Three for $12.00


Sally’s Pignoli crusted Roasted Eggplant Cheesecake in a Roasted Garlic Cream 9.50


Fried Calamari tossed with Sesame Seeds, Soy Beans, Shiitake Mushrooms, Onion 
and Endive in a Soy-Wasabi sauce 10.75


Togarashi Dusted Soft Shell Blue Crab, on Peanut Noodles and a Wasabi-Soy Emulsion 13.75


Duck Breast and Baby Bok Choy salad with a Red pepper-Teriyaki sauce 11.75


June’s Organic lettuce in an Herbed Balsamic Vinaigrette topped with
Grilled Eggplant, Onion, and Sautéed Mushrooms with Feta Cheese 9.00 


Oysters Oven Roasted with Leeks and Shallots Served in a Puff Pastry Case
With Melted Brie and Garlic Bread Crumbs 13.75 



Tuna Carpaccio in an Asparagus “Case”, with Lemon, XVO and Shaved Grana Padano 12.75 

Locally Grown Squash Blossoms, Stuffed with Four Cheeses then Tempura Batter Fried
With a Pesto Aioli Sauce 13.75 

Sesame Portobello Mushroom Stack, with Shredded Asian Vegetables, Fermented 
Black Beans and Ginger 12.75

Mixed Greens Tossed with a Raspberry White Balsamic Dressing with Hearts of Palm,
Butternut Squash Batons and Toasted Walnuts 11.75 

Traditional Caesar Salad 8.50 Crispy & Hot Garlic Bread 3.00


ENTREES

Grilled Salmon, Atop a bed of Wild Rice, Crowned with Fresh Pineapple Salsa
and a Caramelized Onion Red Pepper Compote 28.75


Sesame Seared Rare Tuna, atop Green Tea Soba Noodles, with a Drizzle of Wasabi Oil
And an Indonesian Soy Glaze with Baby Bok Choy 29.7575 

Grilled Tilapia, Served with Applewood Bacon Braised Lentils, Finished with a Whole Grain Mustard Glaze with Grilled Asparagus, Red Peppers and Baby Spinach 28.75 

Grilled Jumbo Shrimp Ala Plancha, Seared in a Hot Skillet with Adobo, Lots of Garlic
and Fresh Thyme, Served on Grilled Flat Bread with a Melted Leek Risotto with Fresh Lime 30.75 

Boneless Idaho Trout Peppercorn Dusted and Pan Seared, Paired with an Oyster Mushroom
Risotto and Finished with a Saffron Corn Puree and Lump Crab 28.75


Pomodori Secchi- Linguine tossed with XVO, Sun Dried Tomatoes, Red Chile Flakes, 
Kalamata Olives, Prosciutto, and Finished with Fresh Basil 16.75 



Panko’d Pork Crown Roast Chop on an Apple Dried Cranberry Cous Cous
With a Calvados Demi Glace and Candied Walnuts 24.75 

New Zealand Rack of Lamb with a Greek Orzo Salad and Goat cheese Fondue
½ Rack 28.75 Full Rack 42.75

Porterhouse Steak Pan Blackened with a Chipotle Tomato Cilantro Cream Sauce Served on
Black Bean and Corn Brown Rice Gratinéed with Jalapeno Jack Cheese and Tortilla Strips 31.75

Meaty and Tender Lamb Shank Braised with Chick Pea, Tomatoes, Artichokes, Onion
Carrots, and White Wine, Served on Mashed Potatoes 28.75 

Pork Osso Bucco Braised with Carrot, Celery, Red Bean, Green Chilies, Roasted Red Peppers,
And Red Wine, Served Over a Bed Of Mashed Potatoes 28.75 

Slow Oven Roasted Prime Rib, Generously Cut, with Sour Cream Dill Sauce, Au Jus
And Mashed Potatoes 29.75


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Have you made the pate before? Are you poaching in a Grand Marnier court bullion or chicken stock?

DB

The pate is an old standard.....really easy and amazingly most people don't guess they are chicken livers....

Saute shallots and really good red beautiful chicken livers (underdone), salt pepper thyme...into the cuisinart with a whole lotta butter and a couple gluggs of Grand Marnier, some orange juice concentrate. Sieve. Add softened currants and it's a beautiful thing. Serve it in a crock. Even my friends that have French bistros didn't realize it wasn't duck.....cheap eats.


Wow! interesting Asian/Spainish menu from Boston! Do you have farmer's growing squash throughout the winter, I noticed local squash blossoms on your menu? Which restaurant?


----------



## goutezlebonvie (Feb 11, 2006)

I love the cheese board idea, I dont use quite so many add ons. Just marcona almonds, apples, and some toasted baguette. I always us a blue, a semi-hard, and a brie, i also serve it on a marble slab.
Ive been playing around with different country pate's, and some terrines as well. nothing to extensive that my prep guys cant handle.
Roasted pork, duck, or game is always a nice touch.
My problem is dessert in the winter, my desserts are fantastic, but id like to change it up.
Anything good for valentines day, Ive got a few ideas.

great


----------



## goutezlebonvie (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey dan, i love your ideas. im from a little bistro, great food, very busy. ive been putting out my valentine menu for critique. what do you think.
Cheese plate.
St. Andre
Blue de gex
Reblichon
Apples, marcona almonds, baguette. a little honey, warm cheese just to take chill off.
Seared Scallops, Wild rice, Lobster mushroom ragout, truffle oil.
roasted pork tenderloin, Red onion marmalade, Spinach, Fingerlinfg potatoes.
Chocolate trio
Chocloate chip cookie, truffle. White choclate berries, almond milk ice cream.
Thanks for your imput
Patrick


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread! I have been researching menus and menu development guess I don't have to look any further. I like your dessert menu.


----------



## higjse (Feb 8, 2006)

this has been our dinner menu from early december until March 1... 

APPETIZER
soup du jour
Truffled Lobster Bisque Princess Style
Soupe au Pistou
French Onion au gratin
Jumbo Shrimp Cocktail
Smoked Rabbit Tenderloin, eggplant and tomato jam
Maryland Crabcake, Lobster a la qrecque sauce
Devils on Horseback, Fontina Brioche french toast
Roasted Poblano stuffed with chevre, mascarpone and shaved grana, piquillo peppers and marinated Kalamata
Chicken confit, sweet potato gnocchi, Pancetta, Shiraz cream
Coconut Shrimp, spicy Blackberry melba
SALAD
Caesar
add. Grilled Chicken breast 8 oz New York Strip
6 oz Salmon Grilled Jumbo Shrimp
Artichoke Francaise Spinach Salad, smoked salmon, hearts of palm, pine nuts, Pomegranate bacon dressing
Seared Ahi Nicoise salad, caramelized belgian endive, tomato, hard boiled egg, haricot vert, kalamata, fennel vinaigrette
Harvest Salad, romaine, dried cranberries, apples, pears, pumpkin bread croutons, walnuts, creamy cider dressing

ENTREE
Spaghetti and 10 oz Meatball, garlic bread, shaved grana
Braised Pot Roast, creme fraiche mashed potatoes, stewed vegetables
Chicken confit and chicken liver risotto, seared foie gras, quince sauce
Scallopini of Turkey breast, chestnut risotto, asparagus, cranberry hollandaise, turkey demi glace
Seared Pork chop stuffed w/ butternut squash and soppressata, creme fraiche mashed potatoes, sherry mustard beurre blanc
Veal Cheeks Perigueux, fried potato and wild mushroom ravioli, pancetta, braised fennel
Spiced Catfish, poached in brown butter, lobster mashed potatoes, spinach
Asparagus crusted Atlantic Salmon, mashed Sweet Potato, smoked wild mushrooms, lobster demi glace
Togarashi Ahi Tuna, edamame cassoullet, fried oysters, orange glacage, port anise syrup
Jumbo Lump Crab, fennel, wild mushrooms, oven dried tomatoes, truffles, shaved manchego tossed with orechiette and Agrumato lemon oil
Breaded grilled Jumbo Shrimp, creamy winter squash polenta, cornbread panzanella
Filet Mignon au Poivre, veal bone marrow, charred onion and zucchini, tournate potatoes, morel Bordelaise
12 Oz New York Strip, wild mushroom ragout, tournate potatoes, cabrales butter, port anise syrup
New Zealand Rack of Lamb, creme fraiche mashed potatoes, Asparagus, sweet dark beer glaze, meyer lemon chutney
Australian coldwater Lobster tail, creme fraiche mashed potatoes, fennel butter

this is Saturday's fine dining pre fixe

amuse: Seviche of Lemon sole, ahi tuna aioli, smashed plaintain crisp
app: Fire and Ice, peppered Tuna, cucumber sorbet, pickled daikon... from Patrick O'Connell
salad: mixed fresh herbs, smoked salmon, parma ham, meyer lemon vinaigrette
intermezzo: chilled tequila watermelon soup
fish: Lemon sole saltimbocca with grilled breaded artichokes
meat: tableside Beef Tournedos Diane, pommes anna
cheese: Danish Blue, Aged Vermont Cheddar, Manchego, peach melba
dessert: tableside Strawberries in black pepper and cabernet sauvignon a la mode


----------

